# New member and need some advice please!



## CosmoCapone (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi all! I have a 22 year old Carrier heat pump, outside unit and the compressor is bad, or so I’ve been told. It goes to ground and trips the breaker when turned on. Isolated fan motor and it seems to be the compressor. Ive been told that since it uses r-22, id be better off getting a new system. The hvac tech said they can’t guarantee if the compressor is replaced, that the system will work. The A coils have to match the compressor. They said it would cost about $1,500 to replace compressor and it still might not work or might work for 6 months and then have to replace A coils, which would be another $1,800. So, I’d be better off going new. Im aware of the new refrigerant that has replaced the r-22 and it would be expensive to replace or recapture from old system I guess. Its hard for me to accept that needing a compressor replaced on an older unit, would justify having to replace the entire system. Am I getting scammed? Is it impossible to determine if the A coils are working before replacing a compressor? I’m ignorant to hvac systems. This the same company that charged me $147 to replace a $10 charging capacitor, so maybe I have sucker written on my forehead. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

